# LH Black Female, 5-6years, Ga



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

This girl is in my town and her owner is needing to find her a home. She is gorgeous, and sweet. I have scheduled her to be spayed next week.








PM me if interested.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh my gosh, she is stunning! Thats one of the cutest faces I've sceen in a long time. I hope she's able to find a furever home soon.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

she is beautiful


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW!!! Stunning..Some one grab her fast..
Pretty, Pretty Girl..


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw her picture and could not believe what a gorgeous black beauty this girl is - absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Bumping this girl up. DH keeps teasing me by saying we're taking a ride to GA.







Someone has to give this girl a chance, she's a keeper!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Go, GO to GA.. She is a keeper! Stunning...

If I had room I would have been on my way to GA Friday..LOL!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

It's really not that far We actually had a couple drive down from Chicago a few years ago to get a dog.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd love to bring her home more than anything but our present dog, Sean, has an autoimmune illness that requires many meds/vet visits. It would not be fair to him so I cannot commit to another pet at this time. But if I could adopt another dog, this girl would make a beautiful addition to our family. She is magnificent.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

****WOW**** Stunning!!!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

She makes my heart skip a beat every time I look at her face.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Brigiette- run away from this post LOL!!!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL!!! Danni. OMG I know,
I know better right now.. But if I had room she would be home with me right now..LOL!!!
Of course Kathy is standing behind me, foot tapping and giving me that teacher look..LOL!!!


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Someone is going to be one lucky doggie owner with this beauty.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I hear she may have someone looking at her?
Any news on the beauty?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Maybe I am talking to the owner about the possibility of releasing her to a rescue.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

PLease keep us posted. Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

The owner also has another solid black longhaired German Shepherd for adoption as well (two longhaired solid blacks). If it is the same person, the dog is located in Columbus, Georgia. The dogs either ARE spayed or will be spayed prior to release to its new owner. 

I came across the breeder's website this morning where the dogs are also listed









The other dog (female): (she may or may not have already been adopted though)










From the website

REFERENCES ARE REQUIRED

Very high energy little girl. Not for the average pet owner.

She is eager to please but has difficulty being still. She is a very pretty girl with a lovely coat and small features. I feel with the proper training she would make an excellent Agility dog. Very loving toward her people but is a little dog aggressive. It is may be possible to work out the aggression with proper training and socialization.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

This is not the dog being discussed in this thread.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Please note, that I said the owner had ANOTHER dog for adoption, and I gave the information for the OTHER dog...not the one originally posted by gagsd_pup1. 

The dog I posted is the SECOND dog available for adoption. For futher inquiries regarding either dog, please contact gagsd_pup1.


----------

